# napad rabunkowy w toronto 50 kg zlota skradziono

## antonni 1970

dzis dokonano zuchawlego napadu na furgonetke przewozaca zlote sztaby ,monety i wyroby ze zlota i diamentow.nie bylo by w tym nic dziwnego gdyby nie okazalo sie ze nie ktore sztaby zlota byly oznaczone faszystowskimi oznaczeniami ,dokladnie takimi jak hitlerowcy oznaczali skradzione zloto zydom,nasuwa sie pytanie w jaki sposob i kto przechowywal te zlote sztaby i dla kogo bylo to przewozone?czy ten swiat naprawde dla zlota jest gotow przymknac oko na minione krzywdy?

----------

